# بعض انواع الكلاب (موضوع شيق )



## مورا مارون (2 نوفمبر 2010)

German Shepherd Dog 









 
طبعا من المعروف جدا قوة هذا الكلب و بسالته و شراسته في الدفاع
عن أرضه و أصحابه ورهافة حواسه إلخ
و لكن من الأمور التي لا يعرفها فيه الكثير هو أنه قابل لتعلم أشياء كثيرة
معقدة بسرعة جيدة كالرقص مثلا وهو المفضل لدى الشرطة و المبتدئين



 Rottweiler 








 
الكلب المشهور بقوته و شراسته وهو يجمع بين الذكاء و القوة و الوفاء لسيده
والجرأة و اللطف مع أصحابه و الشراسة مع الغرباء
لذا أعتبره أفضل أنواع الكلاب في العالم و على الرغم من كل ما يشاع عن شراسته
فهو مستعد للدفاع عن سيده حتى الموت يتميز بقوة فكه الذي يشبه الكماشة



 Doberman Pinscher 








إنه الكلب المشهور برشاقته و خفة حركته و قوة بنيته و هو شرس خطر على الغريب
ومن المعروف عنه غدره و لكن هذا الكلام فيه كثير من الهراء 
فعلى الرغم من مزاجه المتقلب فهو وفي لسيده إن عرف كيف يسيطر عليه
وممتاز للحراسة سواء للأماكن الضيقة أم الواسعة 
و لكنه يحتاج لمدرب خبير و محترف و ليس مبتدئ



 Mastiff 


Barney






 
يعد هذا الكلب من أضخم أنواع الكلاب و أشدها وفاء لصاحبه
يتمتع ببنية قوية و فك أقوى مما أهله ليكون كلب حراسة من الطراز الأول
وهو جيد كجليس أطفال و لكنه يحتاج لتدريب خاص و عالي المستوى
فهو كلب لمن له خبرة مع الكلاب



 Bull Terrier 


Joker






هذا النوع هو من أشرس أنواع الكلاب و أكثرها جلفا وحبا للأذى
و يشتهر بقوة فكه الكبيرة و قد أغرت قوته الكبيرة بعض ذوي النفوس الصغيرة و الضعيفة
فاستخدموه في معارك الكلاب مما زاد من شراسته و سوء طباعه
وأساء سمعته لأبعد الحدود فمنعت بعض الدول إدخاله لأرضها مثل
بريطانيا و كثير من الدول الأوروبية 
وعموما لا ينصح بتركه مع الأطفال لشراسته 
ولكنه وفي لصاحبه إذا عرف كيف يدربه و أحسن معاملته











نصائح سريعة 
Quick Advice



 لا تأخذ شيئاً من أمام كلبك بل أبعده أولاً
ثم التقط الشئ .


 لا تعاقب الكلب قبل ثلاثة اشهر من عمره
إذ أن العقاب قبل هذه الفترة لا معنى له 
طالما أن الكلب لا يفهم لماذا يعاقب .


 عاقب الكلب في مكان الخطأ ليعرف سبب العقوبة .


 أعط كلبك دواء للدود كل ستة اشهر على الأقل.


- التطعيم : لقح كلبك
الطعم السباعي 
و طعم الكلب 
و تعاد كل عام


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسي للمعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## missorang2006 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوييييييييييييين
انا عندي كلبين واحد جيرمن شيبرد
وواحد مكس هسكي مع روتوايلر​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 نوفمبر 2010)

> و هو شرس خطر على الغريب
> ومن المعروف عنه غدره


_فعلا وللعجب ان كلب الدوبارمان هو الكلب الوحيد اللى شرس بدون تدريب على الشراسة_
_يولد بشرستة_
_شكراا لمعلوماتك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*الكلاب اوفي من الانسان حاليا
وانا عندي كلب بيحس بكل حاجه
وبعتبره احسن من اي صديق عندي
ميرسي ليكي مورا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (3 نوفمبر 2010)

نورتوا 
كتير فرحت انو الموضوع نال الاعجاب ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكـــــرا
ســــلام ونعمـــه​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مارس 2011)

تانكيو يا حلوين ع تشجيع​


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2011)

*حلو جدا الموضوع*
*ثانكس على المعلومات*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

*



*​ 
*لالالالالالالالا*​ 
*الكلب ده مش اصلى بقى *​ 

*كلاب حلوه اوى*​ 
*تسلم ايدك *​ 
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*موضوع حلو

ثانكس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*جممميل جدا يا قمر*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*بحب الكلاب
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر
ع الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

بمووووووت فيهم

كان عندي كلبه كنت بحبها جدا

الله يرحمها بقي ههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كان عندي كلبه كنت بحبها جدا
> 
> الله يرحمها بقي ههههههههههه​




*كلتيها ولا ايه يا نصه :smil15:​*


----------



## bob (2 مارس 2011)

*موضوع حلو 
شكرا ليكي جدا*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2011)




----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2014)

ده شبه الكلب بتاعى 
بس ودانه مش لفوق كده  

ميرسى للمعلومات الجميله


----------

